# CH NightPigeon



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,

Losing BDay time....still got things to post.....

*NightBringer Aka NightPigeon*
Here's something that started off in the sketches section. Spent ages trying to figure out this guy. Finally got hold of the real model.
So generally he's getting wings added. He's had detailing done underneath the robes. Grinding away like a nutter and cut open the rips/tears. Also grinded (needs more I reckon), the left side of his legs where it's a bit blank - just wanted to continue the clothing a bit more.
Bit of a Duo-Wip. I'll try to do ParrotBoy side by side. 
Anyway, gotta rush along now. Hope you enjoy;










Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Greetings,
Out of all the types of wings to try, why did I go for feathers first! In the corner you'll see early attempts. Along the bottom is the base. In one of those pics you can just about see up his skirt where it's been carved out as well as the rips/tears along the edge (it'll look a lot better once painted). 
This is just a 'attempt' at these wings for now, this guy will probably get another set.








Hope you enjoy,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
So here he is. Still need to work out how they'll transit/blend-in with the body. Thinking of colour, suggestions please. 
Update:
























All the best,
Dusty
Now where did ParrotBoy flap off too?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats looking funking incredible dude! Amazing!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

That is really sexy.
I reckon a dark body with lighter wings could do the trick. Maybe a dull metalic grey for body and a much lighter, crisper, grey/white pair of wings? Just a thought. I don't want to take away the greatness of your sculpt with my shoddy ideas though. Cudos.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That is simply amazing. I don't know what else to say about it.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd say exact the opposite of what piemaster suggested... lighter body, darker wings k:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Is there any story behind this chap?

Looks cool & should make a wicked centrepiece for an army, nice job.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Thank you al for the nice comments and paint suggestions. I think metallics will be in there somewhere. And although a dark colour would be mean/grimy, I'm a bit concerned that the detail would get lost in shadow. So the skin tone will be pale (maybe with metallics), robes...well Euphrati suggested a rosey metal - Red/Pink? Perhaps blotchees of red on the wings?
Story behind it? Er....customer request? Then design & build. Once decided wings were feathers (and not bat for example), I like to give AKA names so dubbed it NightPigeon (although it's more following vulture really - 'Pigeon' sounds scarey?).
On product notes - Feathers were giving me a headache. Then it simply just struck me - I had a break-through (like in the matrix, I just simply 'knew' a different approach and tried it). 
Continuing - Might add a few more smaller feathers as well as another complete set. Getting the feathers consistant was a bit of an issue. Base is pretty much done - Not sure whether to do those lava effects between the cracks. I think I might put additional weight in the base too for good measure.
Back to it,
Dusty


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

i think i peed a little that is frickin awesomek:


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

call it Nighthawk!!!! =D it looks pretty slick, would love to see it painted dude


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Little update - Got a dilemma with wanting to have the wings removable. Er, how to put it?.... 2 main reasons for removable wings; might get a different set and probably be easier to paint. However the problem is I'm trying to do straps that will blend into the existing straps of the model. I did think about merging it into the wing itself (as there's merging all over the model in regards to body and robe), but I'd prefer the look as if the wings have pushed they're way out the body and pushed the straps aside. Anyway, ideally it'll more secure if actually glued and then sculpted. So it's had straps to a certain extent done, wondering how to get them to go over/under the body with minimal joint appearing. Here, this sould make more sense:
















Left Wing








Right Wing









Here's another application of the wings - the LionPigeon SquawRooarK!

































Now for a bit of bad news....I had a little accident, One of the wings took a bombardment of falling tools I got dangling. Just one of the main larger feather got damaged but it's cracked both sides and has chipped it some. Unsure whether to repair or take it as a sign to make a 2nd set.

Anyhoo better get to it,
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nicely done wings Dusty!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Did somebody knock you into a bucket of 'Talent' when you were a kid? That is some impressive sculpting.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Cheers Wraith & Shaantitus & all. 
To get the wings more detactable so that it'll be easier to paint and swap with other wings (or put the wings on something else later if need be), I extended the clothing on his back, giving him back-straps.
Here the pics to explain it better than I am:










*Scythe extension*
This is actually a slight unintended modification. Because the wings are so large and sweeping forward kinda, the scythe originally (the end bit) got in the way. So while I was at it, added two extra blades to poke out the eyes of victims with (as well as chop off their head). Or if attacking straight on, plunge the eyes, drag it down and you'll be left with a corpse sandwich (sorry getting carried away).









*ParrotBoy*
Ok remember ParrotBoy? Well, I did say I might make his into a duo-thread, so here he is:

























Cioa Amigos,


----------

